
New Variant of Mirai Embeds Itself in TalkTalk Home Routers - 23234242
https://www.incapsula.com/blog/new-variant-mirai-embeds-talktalk-home-routers.html
======
phpnode
In the mean time, Talk Talk advise their customers that there is "no need" to
change their passwords:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38223805](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38223805)

~~~
WhiteSource1
Unfortunately some vendors are more concerned about not admitting mistake.

Now, technically if they don't use the admin password they are probably OK.
But (A) most people don't change their password. Heck, I work in IT Security
and I still have admin passwords on some of my devices! (B) It's always good
practice to change passwords ... just in case.

------
SerSwimsALot
Does TR-064 only affect ISP provided routers? The way I understand it, it
seems this would be the case.

